# Snow geese around Fargo <photo>



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There were a couple around the ponds(6/8/02). Anyone want to tell me if this one is a ross? My guess is yes, but it's a little hard to tell.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'd say it's a ross, but it's hard to tell for sure from that distance (without seeing the beak). It definitely looks a lot more like a ross than it does a snow.

I've heard a lot of reports about snows in the states this spring and it makes sense with the CO I guess. I have yet to see one but it would be a cool sight. Has anyone ever seen a snow with a brood? I read that it's extremely rare for a snow to nest without migrating. The urge is so strong that they'll often attempt to walk to the tundra if unable to fly.

It'd be pretty cool if a local flock was established. :fro:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Chris,

Have you seen if this goose could fly ?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No, it just strutted around (I wish they'd do that in the fall). And there was another one behind it about 20 yards.

I've heard of people in town tell me they swear they saw snows flying around, so these could be it....but I'm not positive.

Last year, we had a snow come into our Sept. 3rd Canada spread(on the deck)....and we saw 3 other blues and 2 other snows the same weekend.

I've never seen them with young, but I've heard of a lot of successful attempts around Devils Lake, Lakota, and up by Rush Lake the past 5 years.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Guys the snows/ross on the Moorehead ponds can in fact fly. At least one of them can. I saw it fly a few weeks ago. I have been seeing these birds every time I head to the lake place in Sota country. I wonder if one of them didn't get hurt and maybe the mate stayed with it? I don't know but it would sure be cool if we had resident snows.


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

I don't know about the white one, but I'm pretty sure that the one with the black neck and black/white head is a Canada. 

JMHO! Have one on me! :beer:

I'm waiting on my id book. When I get it, I'll take another look and tell you guys what the white one is. heh heh heh 

Take it easy!


----------

